# Tyler's Special Anniversary



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi everybody. Tyler here. I have something special to share with you. Today is the day one year ago that Mommy and Daddy brought me home. arty: I think it was the best day of all our lives and I wanted to thank a lot of my SM Aunties and Uncles, for helping my parents decide to get me. We love you all.:wub::wub:









Mommy's at work now but I thought I'd also show you some pretty pictures my mom took in Vermont this weekend too. She has some pretty shots of trees but didn't download them and I don't know how.:blush:

















Thanks for looking. :heart:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Tyler, you are just beautiful.....ahhhhh, handsome!!!!!! Love the scenery in Vermont. Fall is gorgeous too!!! This is the last day of 86 degree weather here in NC, will turn cooler with highs in the 70's. Feel more like your weather!!!:chili:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy 1st Anniversary to one hansome boy! I think you all lucked out when Tyler came to live with you! May you have many, many happy years together!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Tyler, you are just beautiful.....ahhhhh, handsome!!!!!! Love the scenery in Vermont. Fall is gorgeous too!!! This is the last day of 86 degree weather here in NC, will turn cooler with highs in the 70's. Feel more like your weather!!!:chili:


Thanks, Dianne. The foliage was less than spectacular when we drove up Friday but over the weekend it got down into the high 20's :w00t: at our house (we're on a mountain) and a lot of colors popped out the next two days Brrr, winter's a comin'. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

Happy 1st anniversary!! I know you all have blessed each other. Great pics!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Tyler, I'm so happy you got to go with your parents too, and everyone here on SM has been able to watch you grow up. The circumstances that brought you all together would not be allowed today under the new rules of SM. You are one handsome guy! :wub:

The picture of the cornstalks etc. is nice. Haven't seen fall like that for 7 years. 

For anyone nostalgic for the warmer weather come to Vegas, it's still in the upper 80's here.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Tyler, I know your mom, dad and brother love you so very much!! You are one lucky family!! And mommy is very lienient letting you use her computer while she's at work!! Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Happy One Year Anniversary!!!!! I sure hope your mom knits you some more sweaters Tyler - I say its gonna be a COLD COLD COLD winter! We had to turn on our heat and now I wear sweaters all day and Pjs at night. I wish your vacation house was here in Maine - us Cold Weather guys needs to stick together


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I hope you have a special day :tender: Lola had her 1 year versary just on the 6th October too. 

Mummy took a fantastic photo of you, the first one is gorgeous, shows off your handsomeness :tender:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy 1st Anniversary, little sweet Tyler! arty:

Hope you had a fantastic day together with your dear mommy and daddy! :hugging:

Sue, I really like the first photo of him standing in front of the window, his eyes ... I know you can't resist!!!

It's wonderful that you've spent a beautiful first year together and I'm sure many nice more will follow! All the best!

The photos of Vermont are beautiful, too! The pumkins are great!!!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh Susan,

He is such a CUTIE! I could just kiss that face!

He's a lucky boy to be with such a great family - I know how much joy he brings to all of you, and not to mention, how we all love him here . . .

~Allie


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Tyler, I could could just kiss you!:smootch:You are so handsome and I love the beautiful pics your mommy took. I'm so glad you have each other.:wub:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

What a special guy your are Tyler! Thanks for sharing the pictures and I hope you have many many more happy years with your family!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful Autumn pictures with us. May you have many more years of love to share together!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oooo tyler u r just one precious boy , and i know ur mommy n daddy feel blessed to have u !!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Anniversary Tyler, there's no place like home.xxxxoooo
I love your mom's photos!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy Anniversary Tyler!
This must be such a happy day for all of you. Its not everyday you get something so special and that makes you family complete. :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

What a special day!
Happy Anniversary Tyler!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, how sweet! What great pictures!!! Happy Anniversary Tyler and Family!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tyler -- congratulations on your 1st year anniversary in your furever home. 

Love your pictures and Vermont looks gorgeous. 

I'm sure that you and your Mom and Dad will do something special tonight to celebrate.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I love all the fall/harvest pictures to go with the announcement of your ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY!!!!! Happy "got'cha" day Tyler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know your mom and dad are head over heals in love with you. And who can blame them?! You are the most loveable, adorable lil guy!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Anniversary! :wub:


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

Happy 1st Ann.!!!!! He is a handsome little boy!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day, Tyler!!!!


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Happy First Anniversary :chili:

Tyler is so beautiful :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So I get home to find that Tyler's been on the desktop computer :w00t: and posted about being with us a year.What a rascal. I sure hope he voted at the Rescue site as long as he was there. :thumbsup:

Thank you all so much for your kind words and wishes. It's so funny - it feels like it's more than a year because he's so much a part of our lives but then it feels like I just got this little fragile puppy. DH and I were laughing about it this morning. We feel so blessed to have Tyler and know he was meant for us. All those months I was looking for him and only him. :wub::wub:

You know I usually respond to each post but I'm under the gun here and have to apologize. I'm editing up in CT days so have the commute and tonight I have to put together a bid for a video. Have been putting it off since last week since the RFP was so vague. :smpullhair: They said I could give a range and scenarios...give me a break!! Decide what you want before you put out a Request for Proposal:angry: Don't want to get burnt so don't want to lowball but don't want to be outbid and would like the work. :smstarz: I think a dartboard would help.
My DH is working tonight and son is in Delaware at his university. Soooo we'll have to celebrate little Tyler's homecoming later this week when his parents are HERE I think he'll forgive us. Though let me know if he shows up on one of your doorsteps.:new_shocked: Who knows what he's been doing on the 'puter. :w00t:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy anniversary little one, enjoy your day,,,


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy Anniversary sweet Tyler and to your family too. You are all lucky to have each other:thumbsup:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Happy Anniversary, you handsome guy. May you have many, many, many more.


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

happy 1yr anniversity..wishing you many more!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Happy Anniversary Tyler!!! I am so happy that you and your mommy found each other cause I really enjoy seeing all your pics - your mom takes fabulous pics, but I'm sure she has your input as well ;-)


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Tyler you look so incredibly handsome....Mommy and Daddy knew what they were doing when they picked you. You are a lucky boy!:wub:

Happy Anniversary!:chili:


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Happy Anniversary my fwend!!! I'm so gwad your mommie and daddie bwought you home. I hope you had a vwery FUN day. Your fwend, Kodi!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Needless to say, Tyler, it's very easy to see why you are so loved. Your Mommy has shown us so many great pictures of your adventures, too. I always look forward to seeing pictures of you, your beautiful Mommy, and handsome Daddy. You are part of a wonderful family ... but, you already know that, don't you? :yes:

Thank you, Tyler, for sharing the awesome pictures that your Mommy took while you were in Vermont. I know you are a very good boy and very bright, too. But, please be careful online ... although I am sure your Mommy has her parentalMalt controls in place to protect you. There are so many fluff babes out there who would love to get their paws on yours. 

Auntie Marie is sending you kisses, cuddles, and love. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:Hey littleman, I love you:wub: I'm so glad you have a wonderful mommy and daddy that love you soooooo much
Sue that first picture is so cute, he looks so happy:chili:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Happy 1st Anniversary MR.HANDSOME TYLER! :wub:

I love the autumn colors also


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Beautiful Fall pictures. Happy gotcha anniversary to you & Tyler. Love the picture's of him with those big dark round eyes. What a handsome little boy he is.:wub:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

YEAH! 

Love the pictures Susan...Tyler looks so handsome.
xxoo
leslie & Moxie


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh Tyler, I'm sorry we are a little late with our wishes....but, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!! :aktion033: Tyler, you look awesome in the photos...as always, your mommy and daddy are very fortunate to have such a special and adorable little man, such as yourself! :wub::wub: I love the photos, you need to get on the computer more often. :tender: Autumn is our favorite time of year, thanks for sharing Tyler!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Tyler sorry for missing your post, I have been away for a couple
of weeks. I have to say your Mom can take some really good pictures.
The first one of you is especially adorablle:wub: Your a real special little
guy Tyler and your parents are truly blessed to have such a wonderful
little boy. Happy Belated Anniversary!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:chili::chili::chili:Happy 1st Anniversary handsome Tyler !!! wishing you many many many many MORE to come 
WOW buddy, you are one smart cookie, getting into the cooter (maltese fluff word for computer  ) and posting this special post :wub: Did I tell you that I loooooove your pictures; love your adorable big eyes :wub: such a CUTIE PIE you are! 
luv ya so much and I look forward to reading and seeing more of you in the coming years!

hugs
Kat


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

happy 1 year sweet Tyler!!:wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww your right, that is a very special day! Happy 1st anniversary and may i just say what a cuite pie you are!!  xx


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Handsome Tyler Happy Anniversary, to you and to Mommy. I know how much love and joy you have brought each other during this year.

What beautiful pictures.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Happy First Anniversary Day, Tyler!! (And Sue!) I'm so happy you found each other!! xoxoxo


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Awh...that's so nice Susan.

Tyler looks adorable. You know in those pictures..he looks a lot like Tammy's Benny.
In person do they look alike?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone so much for the wonderful wishes!! Tyler will need a large in all his clothes to get over his swelled head from all the compliments. 
Leslie - yes they do look a lot alike in person He and Benny need to have another get together soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Hi everybody. Tyler here. I have something special to share with you. Today is the day one year ago that Mommy and Daddy brought me home. arty: I think it was the best day of all our lives and I wanted to thank a lot of my SM Aunties and Uncles, for helping my parents decide to get me. We love you all.:wub::wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary, Precious one!!!!! A match made in Heaven for sure!!!!! :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Happy Tyler Day! Pawties work anytime! Have fun!


----------

